# Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Product Launch Announced!!**



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 21, 2007)

Greetings!

Let's say that someone could produce this product for a Surefire A2 Aviator. Would you buy it?

A drop-in LED ring with 2 white THC3 LEDs and 1 Red THC3 LED. Either the White+Red LEDs all light at once, or just the Red LED. Selection of which of the two modes is done by pressing the tailcap and releasing in under 1 Sec. If the tailcap is held for more than 1 Sec., the mode does not change and the flashlight will continue to operate in the same mode (red or red+white) the next time it turns on. Basically, a fast press of the tailcap switch will toggle between the two modes. The module will remember what mode it is in even if the flashlight has the batteries removed.

This would give you the benefit of having white LED's for color rendition, along with a single Red LED for preserving night vision for reading, hallways at night, etc.

I am an electrical engineer and machinist. I believe that using current technology, including a microcontroller that recently became available, I could produce the above product. I'm definitely planning on attempting a prototype of this device in the next few weeks.

My target sale price will be somewhere around $50, but could be less expensive if I sell enough of them.

Looking forward to replies and input!
Bawko

EDIT: Posted update on post #63, first prototypes in-hand!
EDIT: Posted update on post #157, first A2 modified and functioning!
EDIT: Posted update on post #253, project update!
EDIT: Product Launch Announced! See: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162090


----------



## Glen C (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Bawko, do you need an A2 to test it on? :lolsign: I couldn't help noticing you recent buying spree!


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



Glen C said:


> Bawko, do you need an A2 to test it on? :lolsign: I couldn't help noticing you recent buying spree!



The recent buying spree is actually partly related to this design... I'll need a few A2's to test the prototypes on.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Would I buy it? Provided it worked well and was pretty simple to use/retrofit, yes. 

I would also like to see a simple drop-in replacement ring for the A2 using some high quality new(er) technology LEDs. Perhaps two versions, one with a smooth flood and one with some bright but smooth throw. For the throw I was thinking of the LED type that is found in the Photon Max keychain lights.

I like my A2 but the LED be just isn't smooth enough for a lot of the close up work I do so I go for my L1 instead.

BTW, if you do need some beta testers I would be more than happy to help out.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Interesting... I'll be staying tuned to this thread!



- Chris


----------



## mahoney (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

I'd be interested in a version with all white LEDs and the same functionality, preferably with brighter and less blue LEDs than the stock ones. A lower "low" in white would be more usefull to me than the red would be.


----------



## cbdudley (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

I'm definitely interested.

I'll volunteer to be a prototype tester!


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



mahoney said:


> I'd be interested in a version with all white LEDs and the same functionality, preferably with brighter and less blue LEDs than the stock ones. A lower "low" in white would be more usefull to me than the red would be.



Yes. This would also be a possibility - along with any other 2-color combination. Red/Blue for hunters, IR/Green for night vision users, UV/White for gadget freaks, etc. etc. etc.

Basically, there will be 1 dim color that will stay on all the time (like the Red in my initial post) and another (Brighter) color that will be selectable on/off in the 2nd mode. I've thought about a 3-mode version too... with color1, color2, or color1+color2, but I don't want to make the user interface very complicated. Once I have the PCBoard designed, I'll be able to do just about anything with software (including flashing modes, etc.) - but I'm going for the initial 2-color Red/White prototype first.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Interested. I find the red LED in the LRI Proton useful, though a two level white setup would be interesting too. I would hope there's enough quantity to get it down to less than $50 though.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Would I buy it, the answer is no


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



TORCH_BOY said:


> Would I buy it, the answer is no



OK... that's fine. I would like to know why though... would you like different features? Lower price? Maybe different LED colors?

I'm trying to get some feedback as to what people would like along these lines - I'm willing to make some changes to the basic design if it will result in something that people would like better. If your answer is "No" like TORCH_BOY, please indicate what would keep you from buying it.

Thanks, and best wishes!
Bawko


----------



## DM51 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Very interesting idea. I would definitely buy this (but you knew I would, didn’t you!)

With the 5 stock colors plus UV and IR, that makes a total of 28 possible combinations if my math is right. Confess, AC: it’s just an excuse for you to get more A2s, isn’t it??!!

Another possibility might be for the 3 LEDs to be red, green and blue, each selectable – and with all 3 on, that would give you white too. Maybe that is getting into Kroma territory, but why not?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



DM51 said:


> Very interesting idea. I would definitely buy this (but you knew I would, didn’t you!)
> 
> With the 5 stock colors plus UV and IR, that makes a total of 28 possible combinations if my math is right. Confess, AC: it’s just an excuse for you to get more A2s, isn’t it??!!
> 
> Another possibility might be for the 3 LEDs to be red, green and blue, each selectable – and with all 3 on, that would give you white too. Maybe that is getting into Kroma territory, but why not?



It's more than an idea at this point. 15 minutes ago, I completed the circuit board CAD artwork for the first implementation. I'll be sending the files to the circuit board manufacturer early next week, and have prototype circuit boards in my hands by the end of next week. I will need to do a few days of software engineering and testing on a breadboard before I program and solder the VERY tiny microcontrollers onto the boards - and there will probably be some minor mechanical adjustments before the first prototype is up and operational - possibly requiring another revision of circuit board artwork. Worst case, I project that this will be in a produceable and sellable form by the end of April, best case it'll be finished and marketable by April 15.

I see no reason that I could not extend the software to a 3-LED independant version like you suggest... but my main concern is that the brightness of only one LED being lit at a time will limit it's utility. Also, mixtures of red, green, and blue in order to produce white have not historically proven to be very good at the task - you will end up with small blotches of pseudo-white intermixed with several coronas of the primary colors unless the emitters are aligned PERFECTLY - a task that is nearly impossible considering the mechanical alignment of the A2.

I think that my primary focus at this point will remain as a 1-red, 2-white LED configuration - with a 2 level white-only version being offered as an option. If this takes off and people like it, I'll offer other color combinations, and I'll entertain options such as a flashing or 3-stage (color1/color2/color1+color2) variation.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## DM51 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

You move fast! 

I thought that might be the case with RGB. There's another thread about it somewhere, with people saying it is pretty difficult to achieve. I agree 1R + 2W would probably be the most useful combo.

Will this be a pure drop-in with new LED ring and circuitry, or will you have to mod the tailcap switch too?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



DM51 said:


> You move fast!
> 
> I thought that might be the case with RGB. There's another thread about it somewhere, with people saying it is pretty difficult to achieve. I agree 1R + 2W would probably be the most useful combo.
> 
> Will this be a pure drop-in with new LED ring and circuitry, or will you have to mod the tailcap switch too?



Just a drop-in LED ring... remove the old one by loosening the 3 philips screws, pull old ring out, put the mod ring in place, replace and tighten screws, and you'll be up and running. No tailcap mod required, the ring works by measuring the amount of time it has power, with the microcontroller updating it's EEPROM memory with the state it should default to the next time the light goes on - based on how long it had power during this cycle. My goal here is easy changeover, and NO modification of any existing A2 parts - so you can always go back to the factory configuration if you want to. I'm amazed that Surefire hasn't marketed something like this - it isn't rocket science, and I'm sure they would sell a LOT of them! Of course... they haven't even gotten around to selling spare LED rings in their stock configuration, so it probably has more to do with wanting to sell more complete flashlights than any desire to go after the aftermarket that they've created with already existing sales.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## DM51 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

That is brilliant - extremely clever! I'm in for at least 2 - one 2W1R, one 2W1YG.


----------



## leukos (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

AC, sounds like a fantastic idea! I would buy at least one, probably two. My preference would be for the LEDs to be as smooth and floody as possible. Also, I use Li-ions in one of my A2's, would this ring be compatable with the higher voltage?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



leukos said:


> AC, sounds like a fantastic idea! I would buy at least one, probably two. My preference would be for the LEDs to be as smooth and floody as possible. Also, I use Li-ions in one of my A2's, would this ring be compatable with the higher voltage?



What is the maximum voltage the Li-ions deliver? The circuit I've designed should handle up to about 7.5 volts, but any more than that could cause problems.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## GreySave (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

<< so it probably has more to do with wanting to sell more complete flashlights than any desire to go after the aftermarket that they've created with already existing sales. >>

I would have to agree. I actually did e-mail them this week asking if any replacement parts were available, such as a complete head. I was told they do not sell them seperately. The problem is that I cannot justify buying another A2 simply for the second color (Due to the expense).

That being said, I would be interested in both a three white (improved color) and possibly a two white / one red if the red is bright and floody enough to be useful.


----------



## cslinger (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Please take this is my own personal opinion and constructive criticism only. This is no flame.

That being said, I would not buy this. It seems to me that it is a very complex likely to be reasonably costly solution to a problem then can be solved with a $5 filter or filters over a white LED version. I think it makes a brilliantly simple product like the A2 more complex, which is not always a good thing. 

I think it is a great IDEA but I don't think the application is worth it. I would not have a use for this. 

Again please don't feel as if I am flaming the idea or saying it is stupid or anything like that. I am the last person to say anybody's ideas are stupid. I just wanted to give you my honest feedback based on my own personal opinions and needs. 

Take care,
Chris


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



cslinger said:


> Please take this is my own personal opinion and constructive criticism only. This is no flame.
> 
> That being said, I would not buy this. It seems to me that it is a very complex likely to be reasonably costly solution to a problem then can be solved with a $5 filter or filters over a white LED version.



No offense taken. I would like to address the concerns you brought up - and hopefully give an alternate viewpoint to the points you made.

Complexity is something I'm trying to avoid with this design. The circuit that I've finished the PCB design for only has 2 more parts than a standard A2 LED ring - an extremely small and reliable 8-pin microcontroller and a diode to limit the forward voltage to the microcontroller. I don't see any reason that the finished product should be any less reliable than a standard A2 ring - comparitively speaking. If you are referring to ease-of-use instead of reliability when you bring up complexity as a potential problem, let me assure you that pressing the tailcap switch briefly to change modes will be FAR faster and more convenient than manipulating a flip-up filter!

As for the $5 filter over white LED solution, this is not something that I personally see as a good solution to the problem I'm trying to solve. First off, with all 3 LED's blazing, even the stock Red A2 is too bright for many tasks. Taking a white A2 and adding a red filter will result in an even BRIGHTER light, as the white LED's output much more power than a Red A2, and a red filter (unless extremely dark) will do little to attenuate that. Also, the filter adds bulk to the light, makes it somewhat cumbersome to deal with when the filter is flipped up, and prevents instant-on incandescent use when the user wants that wall of white light NOW.

I appreciate that this mod will not be for everyone, but I don't feel that the criticisms you offer up truly hold water for any reason other than the lower cost of a red filter.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## raythompson (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

I own an A2 with the white/blueish LEDs. I would very much be interested in the mod especially if the LEDs are better quality. I would prefer two level white but one red two white would be an interesting combination. Although I fail to see the use for a single red LED and think a yellow/green with two white would be a better combination.

Anyway, if you get it done I would be willing to test and of course purchase the mod.


----------



## ScooterBug (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

count me in.


----------



## MacTech (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Sounds good to me, i'd be in as well


----------



## cslinger (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Ok I think I see where you are coming from now. Basically you are looking at getting not only a red/white option but also providing a very low level of lighting as well (which I like since I am a low light level kind of guy). 

The only thing I think I would suggest is making sure the half push or whatever we are calling to actuate the LED change has enough physical resistence to make sure only a deliberate act would make the switch.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

I'd be in, as well. I don't know if I understand correctly or not; this may already be the case, but... I would like _either_ red or white at any given time, not both. Also, for me, I'd like 2 red and one white. The white would likely only be for reading maps, diagrams, etc., things that are color sensitive, whereas the red would be for general moving around. (How's that for a run-on sentance?)


----------



## indycrucible (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

I'd buy one


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*



Atomic_Chicken said:


> As for the $5 filter over white LED solution, this is not something that I personally see as a good solution to the problem I'm trying to solve. First off, with all 3 LED's blazing, even the stock Red A2 is too bright for many tasks. Taking a white A2 and adding a red filter will result in an even BRIGHTER light, as the white LED's output much more power than a Red A2, and a red filter (unless extremely dark) will do little to attenuate that.


In my experience, putting a red filter over white LEDs results in a very dim red beam as the red output of white LEDs is quite low compared to full spectrum incans. A filter doesn't turn all the light red, it filters out everything but the red spectrum, and with the spectral output of white LEDs, not much gets through. 
Problem is, you are now wasting a lot of power and battery juice. Red LEDs will be a far more efficient solution and would give far longer run time with probably more light than filtered white LEDs.

That said, I think this idea and solution will be worth it for better white and more functionality.

Also, if you make it able to handle 8.4V (maximum of two Li-Ions fresh off the charger) then you make the A2 even more useful. I would love an RCR solution to the A2.

aaaannnd... If you shipped your boards and LEDs in a small container than can be used to store the original LED board, then that would rock!


----------



## greenLED (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Sounds like a really neat project, A-Chicken. I'm definitely  to see what you come up with.


----------



## Ctechlite (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*



raythompson said:


> ... I would very much be interested in the mod especially if the LEDs are better quality. I would prefer two level white but one red two white would be an interesting combination. *Although I fail to see the use for a single red LED and think a yellow/green with two white would be a better combination.*
> Anyway, if you get it done I would be willing to test and of course purchase the mod.



+1 for me on these points, especially the part I hilighted. I've got an A2 with the Y/G leds, and have compared them to a red led light I have. I find the Y/G to be more useful in my night trips to the toilet or to check up on the kids when the need arises. It does not disturb them if they are not already half awake. I have two children and cannot tell which one is rustling in the night because their rooms are right next to each other so I guess as to which and shine the lite up at the ceiling to have a peak. 

If you do all white with 1 on / all 3 on I would probably buy this, or 1 Y/G (make the output equal at least 2 of the current Y/G stock leds) / 2 white where Y/G comes on for low and all 3 for hi.


----------



## NotRegulated (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

I would probably buy one of these. Having the option of one very dim LED for a very dark environment is appealing. It adds functionality to an already excellent light. 

Right now the stock light lets me twist the tailcap to leave it running on the three LED's.
Would I be able to twist the tailcap as well to leave it running with the one LED on?


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Interesting 


I will definatively buy one,and i will probably buy one more A2 aswell for one of the other configs you mentioned.


Bring them on,but make it simple.



Regards,
Benny


----------



## benighted (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Hi Bawko.
So I take it you like the THC3 LED's? I'd buy one (either white and red or white and Y/G) but only if it accepted an input voltage of 8.4 volts.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



NotRegulated said:


> I would probably buy one of these. Having the option of one very dim LED for a very dark environment is appealing. It adds functionality to an already excellent light.
> 
> Right now the stock light lets me twist the tailcap to leave it running on the three LED's.
> Would I be able to twist the tailcap as well to leave it running with the one LED on?



Yes... the twist operation would still function normally, allowing you to keep on whichever of the two "modes" you've selected. Basically, the only difference will be that short (under 1 sec.) presses of the tailcap will toggle between the two modes. Everything else will operate the same - including incandescent use. You could even do quick bursts of incandescent light without it affecting the LED part.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



benighted said:


> Hi Bawko.
> So I take it you like the THC3 LED's? I'd buy one (either white and red or white and Y/G) but only if it accepted an input voltage of 8.4 volts.



Yes... I'm planning on using THC3 LEDs, both because they are easy to obtain and I like the coloration of their White LED.

The current circuit design will only allow up to 7.5 volts from the batteries, but I will look into a different circuit for the microcontoller input voltage and see if I can get the extra volt worth of leeway.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



Ctechlite said:


> +1 for me on these points, especially the part I hilighted. I've got an A2 with the Y/G leds, and have compared them to a red led light I have. I find the Y/G to be more useful in my night trips to the toilet or to check up on the kids when the need arises. It does not disturb them if they are not already half awake. I have two children and cannot tell which one is rustling in the night because their rooms are right next to each other so I guess as to which and shine the lite up at the ceiling to have a peak.
> 
> If you do all white with 1 on / all 3 on I would probably buy this, or 1 Y/G (make the output equal at least 2 of the current Y/G stock leds) / 2 white where Y/G comes on for low and all 3 for hi.



As is mentioned in a previous thread, the LED colors are trivial to swap around... once the fundamental circuit board is completed I'll be able to offer pretty much any color combination that you want without needing to do any further development - it's just a matter of soldering the right LEDs in.

As for the 1Y/G or 1Y/G+2White, that's the way the initial boards will be designed to work - either the dim (red/white/y-g/whatever) LED will be lit OR the dim LED plus two bright LED's will be lit. There are a few reasons for doing it this way, including the fact that it should not make a huge deal of difference in the white beam to have a little color added (in some cases it will be a benefit)... and having the low-level LED on all the time allows me to wire it directly into the power source (bypassing the microcontroller) which means that no matter how low the battery voltage goes, there should still be a tiny bit of light emitted until the battery voltage drops below the level necessary for the LED to conduct.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Ctechlite (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*



Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, maybe I was unclear, I understood all of that...was just stating what I would buy or maybe would buy. I'd also go so far as to say if you sell it as a DIY kit I'd buy the board and source my own LEDs...


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Does one color have to be dim, or could it be at full power or the other two at full power? It would be a slimmed-down Kroma, but of course, with an incan. :twothumbs:


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



Valpo Hawkeye said:


> Does one color have to be dim, or could it be at full power or the other two at full power? It would be a slimmed-down Kroma, but of course, with an incan. :twothumbs:



I could adjust the resistor values to make the "dim" LED as bright or dim as you want.

BTW, a slimmed-down Kroma is almost EXACTLY what I'm after here... the red/white version of this will do everything that I bought my Kroma for... with the added benefit of that beautiful incandescent beam! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## LA OZ (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

I will be interested as long as the price is around $30.


----------



## GreySave (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

<< I could adjust the resistor values to make the "dim" LED as bright or dim as you want.

BTW, a slimmed-down Kroma is almost EXACTLY what I'm after here... the red/white version of this will do everything that I bought my Kroma for... with the added benefit of that beautiful incandescent beam! >>

Wow wow wow. I am salivating already, and not because I like chicken in barbeque sauce. If you can make this come in at a reasonable price you will have your fellow A2 owners beating the proverbial path to your door.


----------



## cnjl3 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*




Atomic_Chicken said:


> I'm planning on using THC3 LEDs, both because they are easy to obtain and I like the coloration of their White LED.




The Surefire white LED is a joke (angry blue)






THC3 is a better white - but it still has some blue in it.






If you can get a pure white like the Terralux TLE5 for the Minimag
then you can count me in


----------



## Zman (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

I'm interested, but hopefully the volume price point can come down....$50 on top of my A2 is a bit up there.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



Zman said:


> I'm interested, but hopefully the volume price point can come down....$50 on top of my A2 is a bit up there.



If I keep getting the great response this thread has generated so far, and if even half of you who say you want one actually buy one, then a lower price shouldn't be a problem! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## fnmag (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Interesting idea. I'm in depending on price point.


----------



## mapet (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

I would buy few LED rings in different colours. I dont need 2 stage rings. Just one stage. As now I have Y/G leds I believe that new nicha CS white or SMJled or high power green would be nice. This way I dont have to buy another A2...


----------



## dcowboyscr (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Great idea, I'd buy it! One question could you make one where either the white leds come on or the red one but not both?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



dcowboyscr said:


> Great idea, I'd buy it! One question could you make one where either the white leds come on or the red one but not both?



Yes... this will be the 2nd version I work on, after the red/red-white version is finished. Just a minor software adjustment - completion shouldn't be more than a day or two behind the first model. I'll keep everyone updated on the progess - so far I'm still planning on the April 15th-30th introduction timeframe.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

A little off topic, but hopefully shipping won't be too expensive from "The Atomic Coop"! 

- Chris


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



Gimpy00Wang said:


> A little off topic, but hopefully shipping won't be too expensive from "The Atomic Coop"!
> 
> - Chris



Nope. I'll only charge the actual cost of the shipping and the padded envelope... no need to profit from shipping.

In case you're wondering, the Atomic Coop is located on the U.S. mainland - so no international shipping or customs unless you live outside of the U.S.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!

Project update - as anticipated, I sent the circuit board artwork to the PCBoard production plant today. I should have prototype boards back sometime Wed. or Thurs. of this week. After that, it's just a matter of some software engineering and possibly minor mechanical adjustments. Everything's on track - all of those who have expressed an interest in this mod won't have to wait too long! 

I'll keep everyone up to date on the progress - and post photos as I go.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Sounds very interesting. I've always wanted an option for the LED array.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*



Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Project update - as anticipated, I sent the circuit board artwork to the PCBoard production plant today. I should have prototype boards back sometime Wed. or Thurs. of this week. After that, it's just a matter of some software engineering and possibly minor mechanical adjustments. Everything's on track - all of those who have expressed an interest in this mod won't have to wait too long!
> 
> ...



Very good news. I'm in!


- Chris


----------



## DM51 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

This is really fast work - from idea to prototype in ~7 days - excellent news!


----------



## dyyys1 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Great idea, AC. I would love a low red option on my A2. I am definitely interested, but I must say that $50 is a bit high for me, as well. Whether I buy one definitely depends on final price. One concern I have is the quality of the beam when only one LED is on. It seems like because of the reflector the beam will look very lopsided and won't go straight out of the light. I guess I need to cover 2 of my leds on my A2 and see what it looks like.


----------



## js (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

AC,

Definite interest here in some configuration or other. I'm still thinking what would be best in terms of how many of what color, but I _think_ I like the basic idea. $50 isn't too high, BTW.

In any case, I'd DEFINITELY be very interested in buying some straight replacement rings with no circuitry at all. One red, one yellow-green, one white THC. (Assuming you end up making those available).


----------



## GreySave (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

<< I'd DEFINITELY be very interested in buying some straight replacement rings with no circuitry at all. One red, one yellow-green, one white THC. (Assuming you end up making those available).>>

Another vote for that option!


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!

js, GreySave, and others who have inquired about no-circuitry rings. I have designed a LED-only circuit board (no microcontroller) and plan on eventually offering it as an option too. If this whole project takes off like I suspect it will, I'm going to try and offer a broad range of A2 mods and add-ons. Keep checking this thread for updates... exciting things coming up! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## cd-card-biz (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Price it right and I'm in too! Just received my A2 yesterday from the Tactical Supply closeout sale. 

Thanks Atomic_Chicken!


----------



## Well-Lit (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

AC,

Count me in also. I have two A2's ready for different options...

Bob


----------



## astrogrub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

As an A2 accessory junkie I'd have to buy at least one. What does it do again?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!



astrogrub said:


> As an A2 accessory junkie I'd have to buy at least one. What does it do again?



LED ring with two white LEDs, and one red LED. Either the red LED is lit, or all 3 LEDs are lit at once. You toggle between the two modes when you quick-press the tailcap switch, for less than 1 second. Holding the tailcap longer than 1 second makes it stays in the same mode, and it "wakes up" in the same mode next time you turn the light on.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*

Greetings!

I just returned from the PCBoard manufacturing plant, with the prototype PCBoards! Here are the bare circuit boards:







For any of those on this thread who are wondering if this is going to be a real product, rest assured. I'm proceeding as rapidly as possible to make this a reality - and this is the first concrete proof! At this point, I've taken one of the prototype PCBoards and test-fitted it into one of my Surefires, and other than one hole size that needs to be increased slightly, everything is perfect.

Stay tuned - I'll post another update after I do some software engineering.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## cbdudley (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Nice work, these look great. Just curious - How do you plan to make the three springs that make contact with the A2 body?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!



cbdudley said:


> Nice work, these look great. Just curious - How do you plan to make the three springs that make contact with the A2 body?



I'm going to cut and form .008" thick steel shim stock in my machine shop. I've already tried it with one piece on a prototype PCboard, it solders well and has enough "spring" to it to hold the bulb against the 2nd ring. If I need to get more "spring" out of it (which it doesn't look like I'll need to...) I can always harden then temper it.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## iNDiGLo (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Very nice. I'm getting excited now. Keep it coming.


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Incredible work Bawko, Thanks for sharing it with us all!


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Man...you must have one heck of an army of chickens in your coop working around the clock to cluck this stuff out so quickly!

- Chris


----------



## RCatR (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

I don't have an A2 and I'd probably buy it!

Will you be offering this chip/firmware for sale so it can be used in other lights?


----------



## ScooterBug (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it?*



Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
now this is what i am after.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Very impresssive sir!!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Atomic Chicken, I applaud your rapid deployment into this project! :goodjob: 

Count me in for one of your 1red/2white rings.

:thanks:


----------



## DM51 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Excellent news - nice to see the PCBs.

Any thoughts on the colored LEDs? You said you had some white ones in mind which were softer than the harsh SF stock ones, and that has to be good news, but how about the coloreds? The stock red and y/g are quite feeble and could be brighter. I'm not sure how useful just one of these will be on its own.


----------



## lys_og_varme (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

So....If you got a new LED ring, would anybody have one for sale? I`ve been looking around here and can`t find a place to buy a new/used one....


Come to think about it, with one blue, red and white LED ring you can have your very own "manuel KROMA"


----------



## leukos (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

:goodjob:


----------



## sysadmn (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Would I buy it? Probably not. I'm not yet sufficiently flashoholic to spend $50 to make my $195 flashlight do exactly what I want.

I like the functionality and ui though. If this works out, would you consider another form factor? I'd pay up to $50 for a 2-4 C/D Mag drop in, or an Innova upgrade. (weird that I'd spend $50 on a $20 light but not a $200 light - guess I'm just cheap.)


----------



## luigi (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

I like it I hope it ends being a great product.
I might be interested of course.

Luigi


----------



## js (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Looking good! Very exciting!


----------



## Codeman (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

While I may be interested a 1-red/2-white, I know that I'd buy either a 1-yg/2-white or 3-white version.


----------



## FireStik (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Cool idea, but the price is a bit high for me too. I'd pay $25-$30 if it doesn't project a really lopsided beam. The UV/White combo sounds good too!


----------



## Supernam (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

I think this is a great project. I don't have an A2, but should your project continue to run smoothly, I'd buy an A2 and your led project. My preference is all white LEDs and as you said, it's just a matter of soldering the LED's in. This is the same reason I like Fenix, because you can select output with a tap of the switch. I definitely like 1 white led because it's great if you have to enter a dark room where there are children sleeping for example.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***



Supernam said:


> I don't have an A2, but should your project continue to run smoothly, I'd buy an A2 ...


You'll be lucky to find one! That wily ol' Bird struck again this morning. He's now up to 8, I think.


----------



## GreySave (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

<< That wily ol' Bird struck again this morning. He's now up to 8, I think. >>

So we finally have the answer to the age old question:

Why did the chicken cross the road?

To buy another A2 of course!


----------



## RCatR (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Would the circuit be able to handle the 8V given by rechargeable cells?


----------



## cbdudley (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

How about a picture of the first assembled prototype board?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!



> Originally posted by DM51, ambassador of all that's evil:
> You'll be lucky to find one! That wily ol' Bird struck again this morning. He's now up to 8, I think.


Still only seven. I purchased the A2 you're talking about for a friend, who I showed the project prototypes to. He told me he wants an A2 just because he really liked the A2 I showed him... and wants to upgrade it to red/white when I have this project done. Yes... I'll buy more A2's for myself eventually, just not right now.



> Originally posted by RCatR:
> Would the circuit be able to handle the 8V given by rechargeable cells?


I'm definitely planning on making a version that will... although the first versions will have a 7.5V maximum due to the voltage regulation method I'm using.



> Originally posted by cbdudlye:
> ow about a picture of the first assembled prototype board?


As soon as the software development is complete (probably mid-week next week...) I'll solder some prototypes together and post photos.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

How bout making one of the LEDs a blue one? That way you could have all three.


----------



## Supernam (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***



DM51 said:


> You'll be lucky to find one! That wily ol' Bird struck again this morning. He's now up to 8, I think.



Are A2's becomming rare? They seem quite abundant here in Orange County where they're made. I live 10 minutes from the SF factory.


----------



## carrot (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Come to think of it, I am actually really interested at this point, especially if THC3 LED's are used, although red seems to be of limited usage to me.


----------



## lys_og_varme (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

I`m in for a Yelov/green LED ring (basic one, no fancy) or a normal red one.

What output will these new LEDrings have compared to the old ones?


----------



## golden_creature (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

no ta gc.


----------



## BobVA (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

I'm interested!

If you ever do custom versions, I'd be interested in red, two-level white and UV . UI could be each fast click just cycles around the "ring", i.e.: red, low-white, high-white, UV, red...etc.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!

Latest update:

Software development is going faster than expected, I finished a VERY early version of the code about 30 minutes ago. It still has some bugs, but basic functionality is mostly working. If I can finish debugging and complete the first version software this evening, I'll buy the adapter for programming the surface-mount chips on Monday, it should arrive by Wed., and I might actually have some finished units to sell by the end of the week. That would put completion of the development at least a week ahead of schedule...

Keep watching this thread for more updates, availability of this product is right around the corner!

OK... now the fun part. I'll give a FREE unit away to the person who comes up with the best name for this product - looking forward to clever entries!

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## DM51 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

McClucky.


----------



## MarNav1 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Sure sounds good to me.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***


Atomic Cluck Ring
A2-Clucker

- Chris


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Since there's two levels/colors, how about the A2-squared (Not sure how to do the superscript for A2*2*).


----------



## Sixpointone (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Perhaps a good name, as it would be intended to improve Night Site would be the "Chicken Hawk Eye."

Another idea, since these might be limited in production is the "Limited Chicken Run."


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Aviator next Gen/NexGen A2 module/NexGen/Aviator 2/ etc etc...


Either way i want in for a couple of these.
One Red/2x White
3x White

Both with the 1 led on 3 leds on UI.


Benny


----------



## carrot (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Atomic A2? A2.1 Aviator? (A2 + 2.1 for 2 wh + 1 rd)

A2 VersaRing? A2-Plus? A2P?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!

Regarding the names: I'm pretty certain that Surefire has a trademark on "A2" as it applies to flashlights, so I doubt that any "A2-something" names would fly. Maybe something with "Aviator" in the name? That word was around LONG before Surefire! 

Project Update: The software development is finished and functioning perfectly! I will be ordering a programming adapter for the surface-mount version of the part tomorrow, it should arrive around Wed. I should be able to offer the product for sale by the end of the week, or early next week!

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## jeffb (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Atomic Owl

(great for night vision!)

Now I need to buy another A2!!

jeffb


----------



## xobloof (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

ha2lo

If you don't mind me asking what Microcontroller are you using?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!



xobloof said:


> ha2lo
> If you don't mind me asking what Microcontroller are you using?



Actually, I do mind... can't give away all my trade secrets now, I might be beaten to the market! 

Here is a photo of the breadboard I used to develop the code though... you can see all 3 LED's lit up in mode 2!







Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## cbdudley (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Hey A.C.,

Is the circuit designed in such a way that each LED can be controlled individually, or are two of the LEDs driven in parallel? Just curious.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!



Sixpointone said:


> ...Another idea, since these might be limited in production is the "Limited Chicken Run."



Yes, the production will be limited. Limited to the number that I can sell! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!



cbdudley said:


> Hey A.C.,
> 
> Is the circuit designed in such a way that each LED can be controlled individually, or are two of the LEDs driven in parallel? Just curious.



I have 3 versions of the circuit board designed and produced by the PCBoard production plant, currently in-hand.

#1 - Replacement LED ring, no extra electronics
#2 - Standard version, two individually controllable LED's and 1 hard-wired LED
#3 - All 3 LED's are under processor control

Right now, I'm focusing all development on version #2 - with 2 LED's under individual microcontroller control, but both being "told" to do the same thing with the first version of the software. With this version of the board, I could theoretically write software that would do (a) Red (or whatever color) LED only, Red LED+one White LED, or Red LED+Both White LED's.

Board #3 allows full software control of all 3 LED's individually, but at a certain cost. Because the LED's are controlled by the microcontroller, if the battery voltage gets too low the microcontroller will stop functioning and there will be no light output from the LED's at all. However, it looks like the forward voltage of the LED's is maybe higher than the processor failure voltage, so this might be a non-issue anyway. Board #3 should allow for some truly spectacular implementations, including full RGB with one LED of each color.

Right now, the sky is the limit... but I'm focusing on getting the first 1LED/3LED versions out the door before I tackle more complex possibilities.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## xobloof (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***



Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was actually more interesded in the package type. soic-8? 

I can understand not wanting to give out too many secrets. 

BTW, Nice job so far. The projects seems to be moving along rather quickly.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!



xobloof said:


> I was actually more interesded in the package type. soic-8?
> 
> I can understand not wanting to give out too many secrets.
> 
> BTW, Nice job so far. The projects seems to be moving along rather quickly.



Thanks! Yes.. the microcontroller is in a SOIC-8 package. That should at least narrow it down a bit for you! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## gjg (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Bawko: Count me in for a 1red/2white ring, and probably more as you develop them... The A2 is my "night" light anyway, so having the red, along with a less blue white just makes it better. Although I'd obviously rather pay $30-35, I don't think $50 is too much to ask for this quality of a mod. Good luck on the project!
Greg


----------



## xobloof (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***



Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. No NDA required. j/k
Don't worry this is all you. I won't go any further on the uC questions. 

If you have the codespace don't be afraid to throw in an easter egg or two. That is one of the funest parts of programming.


----------



## carrot (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

I've been dreaming about an RGB LED ring for the A2... would be pretty neat, though maybe a bit of a novelty.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***



carrot said:


> I've been dreaming about an RGB LED ring for the A2... would be pretty neat, though maybe a bit of a novelty.



You'd basically have an A2-KROMA.

- Chris


----------



## bridgman (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Calling them "Chicken Rings" (like "wings") would tie the product and the creator together in a memorable way. Guess I'm in for one (not sure what colour yet) assuming I can actually *find* an A2... 

...since some *fowl* seems to have bought up all the ones for sale on B/S/T  

Y'know, just a few hours ago I was thinking that the ideal nightstand flashlight would be an A2 if only some smart person could just figure out how to add a "Glow Mode" like the one in a Safe-Light. I don't *think* that would be compatible with your current design because the uC would draw too much power but I'll mention it here in case the solution is more obvious to you than it is to me.

On your current design, what are you expecting the impact on runtime to be ? I guess the two main questions are (a) does the uC draw enough power to make runtime on LED noticeably *less* than stock, and (b) any chance that an A2 plus Chicken Ring running on a single LED would give *more* runtime than a stock A2 on 3 LEDs ?


----------



## leukos (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Please don't rush it to production before thoroughly working out all the bugs....(I know you know this, but we want a good and reliable product)

As for a name, how about the "Aviator Ring of Power" ....one ring to rule them all and in the darkness _blind _them.


----------



## z96Cobra (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Atomic Aviator sounds good to me. AA or even A² but that might be too close to A2.

Roger


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!



bridgman said:


> ...Y'know, just a few hours ago I was thinking that the ideal nightstand flashlight would be an A2 if only some smart person could just figure out how to add a "Glow Mode" like the one in a Safe-Light. I don't *think* that would be compatible with your current design because the uC would draw too much power but I'll mention it here in case the solution is more obvious to you than it is to me.



A "Glow Mode" is easily achievable... I'll work on that in a future version.



> On your current design, what are you expecting the impact on runtime to be ? I guess the two main questions are (a) does the uC draw enough power to make runtime on LED noticeably *less* than stock, and (b) any chance that an A2 plus Chicken Ring running on a single LED would give *more* runtime than a stock A2 on 3 LEDs ?



I'm actually expecting runtime to improve with the mod installed, even with the microcontroller power draw considered. I am not going to overdrive the THC3 LED's like Surefire overdrives the Nichias in stock A2s... I'm after long-term reliablility as well as functionality on this project. The microcontroller draws less than 1mA of current, making its contribution to battery drain almost nonexistent. As for the idea of the mod drawing less current when only one LED is lit, you can count on it. Probably less than 1/3 of the current when in "Low" mode... giving you over 3 times the battery life.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Supernam (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Name: Atomic 2


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!



Supernam said:


> Name: Atomic 2



I think you may have just won yourself a free mod. If nothing better is suggested by the time I'm ready to ship these, I'll send you a PM.

Best wishes
Bawko


----------



## B737Driver (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Ac2

I would be interested in one with 3WH leds with the same output. This configuration will provide the best color rendition with 3 or 4 levels of light. IMHO the 3WH leds are way too bright for night adapted eyes.


----------



## Protaeus (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

My A2 just has GID paint underneath - glows for a couple of minutes after a burst of high....kinda cool.

But, yeah, I would definately be interested in one of these Atomic_chicken...Kinda like a miniturised Kroma.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***



Atomic_Chicken said:


> That would put completion of the development at least a week ahead of schedule...


I'm not sure I've ever heard anything like that on this forum before, you move fast!

I just got an A2 this week (thanks to you, JS, and GreenLED) and might be interested in this mod sometime in the future. Like others have said, I don't think $50 is terribly unreasonable, though it is probably more than I'd be willing to pay for it.


----------



## sysadmn (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Name Ideas:

Bright Idea - Your Aviator's Lite Computer!
Brite Idea (if needed to register the trademark)

AvGenius - the Smarter Aviator!

Flexy

PhotonFlex

FlexyMode


----------



## Zman (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Name Idea:

SmartRing

FCR (Flight Control Ring) --take control of your A2


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Aviator Multi Mode
Aviator LED Plus


----------



## DM51 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

The Bird Kernel.


----------



## cbdudley (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

How about "Bird Brain"?


----------



## NotRegulated (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Name: Atomic 1R2Wv2

1 Red 2 white version 2 (standard version)


----------



## DM51 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

A2mic.


----------



## GreySave (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

I'll jump into the name game.....How about "Versa LED Ring"


"Versa" for the versatility of the replacement ring.


----------



## dyyys1 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Name idea:

Chicken Sandwich

Technically I suppose it's not, but close enough.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!



dyyys1 said:


> Name idea:
> Chicken Sandwich...



Then I could open "The Chicken Sandwich Shop"! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## MacTech (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Another benefit to AC's project would be to allow A2 owners to have a selection of different color LED rings available, i'd like to have a Y/G ring and a Red ring, but i cannot rationalize purchasing another whole A2 just for the head, and SF doesn't sell just the heads, i've tried....

what would be even cooler is if someone could develop some "quick release" posts to replace the screws that hold the LED ring in, maybe a short set of pins that screw into the screw holes, facilitating easy swapping of the LED ring, yet hold the ring in place during bulb changes

maybe have a set of guide-pins on the AC Ring itself that drop into the screw holes, removing the need for screws to hold the ring in

as long as i'm brainstorming, maybe add in an additional-cost option to put in glow paint/powder/epoxy behind the LED's or even tritium tubes

i'd be in for up to three rings then...

standard White/Red, all Red, and all Y/G, with trits and guide-pins if it's feasable


----------



## fnmag (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Kroma ring


----------



## bridgman (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

By the way, thank you for enabling us to stop agonizing about what colour of A2 to buy. I was starting to feel sorry for "that poor guy who bought 7 A2s just before this ring was announced" until I remembered who I was talking to...


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!



bridgman said:


> By the way, thank you for enabling us to stop agonizing about what colour of A2 to buy. I was starting to feel sorry for "that poor guy who bought 7 A2s just before this ring was announced" until I remembered who I was talking to...



Now you know why I bought seven... I needed test victims/subjects! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## RCatR (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Want to send one or two of those aviators my way? I'd like to attempt to convert one to SSC/5mms and the other to Incan/3xcrees


----------



## BobVA (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Rooster Booster.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

After some thinking, the 2Xwhite 1Xred sounds pretty useful, as does a future RGB mod. I look forward to reading your developments.


----------



## Ralf (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Hi Bawko,

How does this uC ( I suppose its an Atmel or an PIC) fit 
between the contactring and the PCB, is it not too high?

I had a quick look yesterday at my A2 and thought its pretty
tight in there ...

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!



Ralf said:


> Hi Bawko,
> 
> How does this uC ( I suppose its an Atmel or an PIC) fit
> between the contactring and the PCB, is it not too high?
> ...



You are correct... it is a VERY tight fit. Probably the most mechanically challenging design I've ever done, but it will end up fitting... just barely! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!

***Project Update***

I spent 7 hours today doing new code to add features and improve software reliability (keeping backup copies of variables in EEPROM, etc.). I spent the last 3 hours doing THOROUGH testing of the finished code, making certain there are no bugs or unforseen glitches. The code is working PERFECTLY at this point - I'm about as excited about this as an engineer can be! 

I've added a hidden "Strobe" mode for roadside emergencies, etc. Basically, you do the normal "quick press" five times in a row without allowing the flashlight to stay on for more than 1 second during the five presses, and it goes into the "strobe" mode. A quick press (less than 1 second) will clear the strobe mode and return to normal operation, but if you leave the strobe on for more than 1 second then the next time you turn on the light, it comes up in the strobe mode again without having to go through the 5 presses again. It will continue doing this until you give it a quick press.

I can think of at least 2 or 3 ways that I can extend this to include other modes, like "SOS" or "quick pulse beacon" to save battery life. This could also conceivably be programmed for "dazzle" type effect like the Gladius flashlight, but because the LED brightness is quite a bit lower than the Gladius, I'm a bit dubious about it's real utility so I'm hesitant to take the time to program that kind of mode.

Any suggestions along these lines?

I should have my programming adapter for the surface mount parts in 2 days, at that point I'll put this in an actual flashlight and take some photos and videos to post!

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## iNDiGLo (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Atomic_Chicken ~~ *Bawk Board* ~~ :naughty:

1.) It would be nice if we could order the ring in different configurations.

example 1: all 3 leds in white (THC3 of course)
example 2: 2 white leds, 1 green led (THC3 of course)
example 3: 2 white leds, 1 red led (THC3 of course)
example 4: 2 green leds, 1 white led (THC3 of couse)
example 5: <insert your favorite color combo here>

And we could also choose which color led would be the single led ON in the low mode.

2.) As far as UI or functionality is concerned. I would keep it simple but functional. There have been a lot of comments on CPF regarding other lights and how the SOS and/or STROBE modes got more hate than love.

I would like to see maybe 3 versions of the board design with increasing levels of UI features. Examples:

*Bawk Board 1*: Basic Model with all 3 leds on/off just like the stock A2

*Bawk Board 2*: Same as Bawk Board 1 with the addition of 'candle mode' where you could click the tailcap and have just a single led on and maybe a pulse mode.

*Bawk Board 3*: Same as Bawk Board 1 & 2 but with Strobe, SOS, and maybe multi-brightness levels.

:rock: 

iNDiGLo


----------



## jph (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***



Atomic_Chicken said:


> I can think of at least 2 or 3 ways that I can extend this to include other modes, like "SOS" or "quick pulse beacon" to save battery life. This could also conceivably be programmed for "dazzle" type effect like the Gladius flashlight, but because the LED brightness is quite a bit lower than the Gladius, I'm a bit dubious about it's real utility so I'm hesitant to take the time to program that kind of mode.
> 
> Any suggestions along these lines?


A mode that has 1 quick, dim flash every 10 or 20 min. ( I'm alive/ find me mode)


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!



jph said:


> A mode that has 1 quick, dim flash every 10 or 20 min. ( I'm alive/ find me mode)



I'm hoping you mean every 10 or 20 SECONDS... if it only flashed once every 10 or 20 minutes, you'd die of old age before you found it! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## jph (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

no really, it would be fun camping(people looking around to see where that "flash" came from).


----------



## jph (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

did anyone say "Chicken Switch" or "Chicken Switcher" yet?:laughing:


----------



## jph (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

or "chicken clicker" :lolsign:


----------



## DM51 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

AC, you are moving really fast with this - excellent work. I like the idea of the strobe option working after 5 short clicks as you suggest – that way it shouldn’t be easy to activate it by mistake. Of course, you will get some people saying they would sooner die than have a strobe facility, and they don’t think anyone else should be allowed to have it either, and furthermore people should be banned forever from CPF for even thinking of the idea, but I’m one of those who would like the option. What flash rate per second do you propose for it? The locator beacon mode is another good idea.

As I indicated earlier in the thread, my A2s are definitely going to get this mod - I would like to go for 4 please (maybe more later) probably with different colours / settings. I will wait until you have decided exactly what options you are going to offer before specifying anything at this stage. I mention that now because I’m going to be away from tomorrow for the next 2-3 weeks and I won’t be able to log in here to see how things are going. You are moving so fast that by the time I get back I’ll probably be the last person on the planet whose A2s haven’t already been treated to the Atomic Boost.

Keep it up, you crazy ol’ Bird – I’ll be back soon.


----------



## MacTech (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Hmm, thinking on the name for the "Ring Thingy"

"Ground Zero Ring" (All your A2 Are Belong to Us!)
"Critical Mass Ring"
"Mushroom Chicken Ring"
"Atomic Chicken's really cool A2 LED Upgrade Ring Thingy" (ACRCA2LEDURT)

If you chose to make Trit equipped models, how about;
"Alpha Ring"


----------



## Well-Lit (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

AC: I would just like to thank you on behalf of my A2's for making this happen. To make a light which already has great utility, even more versatile, is simply fantastic. The added utility is inspiring to say the least. Part of the fun is deciding what option(s) to get!

Thanks Again
Bob


----------



## fnmag (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

So when are these new Kroma Rings going to be available?


----------



## fnmag (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

To make sure the largest number of CPF members can take advantage of your hard work, I'd suggest you sell the new Kroma Rings with the all one color or 2 color variant at the $30-$35 price point. The Kroma Rings with the Strobe, SOS, and other unique features could go for $45-$50 price point. The ultimate goal being the largest number of people enjoying your new Kroma Rings. Good luck. :rock:


----------



## Lmtfi (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Great idea... definitely on my radar. I would be interested at the $30-35 price point assuming the while LEDs are kick-butt enough.

My name recommendation:

"Aviatrix"
"Aviatrix²"


----------



## BobVA (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

I'd vote for the locater flash. The strobe would be of secondary interest to me, but I wouldn't mind it.

The locater mode setting needs to be "sticky" and not tied to the status of any mode - until explicitly unset it should always go back into locater mode when any other mode is turned off. (Say something like ten clicks to toggle set/unset.) 

I think that five clicks to get to strobe and ten for locater should satisfy those wanting a KISS flashlight as well. (Or just have two firmware loads and don't enable those features for anybody that is worried about it.) 

Also, I think you implied that the "clicks" would be LED only - i.e. if you went all the way to incandescent they would be ignored? If so, that would allow signaling using the incandescent bulb without worrying about triggering your board.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Supernam (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***



Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope my name is still standing, because I just bought an A2 today just for your project!


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First PCBoards In-hand!***

Greetings!

**** MAJOR PROJECT UPDATE ****

Seeing as how I have about as much patience as a spoiled kid on christmas morning, I decided earlier today that waiting another entire day for the surface-mount programmer adapter to arrive just WOULDN'T be acceptable!

I took one of the surface-mount microcontrollers, and soldered tiny wire "legs" onto it so I could plug it into my normal through-hole programmer socket. I programmed the code, verified, then unsoldered the little wire legs. After soldering the microcontroller onto one of my prototype circuit boards, along with the rest of the parts, I ended up with....

Wait for it....

Wait for it...

Announcing:







   The world's FIRST dual-mode Surefire A2 Aviator!!!   






I chose my Surefire A2 Aviator with Serial# 61616 to perform the mod on... how cool is that!

It works flawlessly! Not only does it have all the features I talked about last night including Strobe, but I also added an "SOS" mode and a "back to all-LED mode after leaving special modes" feature. I've been happily playing with this light at the office, in the back yard, and around the house for the last 3 hours. It's official - the product is working perfectly and the software has ZERO bugs.

I'm planning on posting a new thread once these are available for sale, with pricing, options, and software features. Won't be much longer - for all of those here who want one, you're just a few weeks away from an upgraded A2! 

Here is a short (2 minute) video clip that I made showing the flashlight and various operational features. It's in MPG format, almost any computer should be able to view this. I apologize for the terrible video quality, but I needed to compress it almost to the point of breaking in order to get it to download in a reasonable time - it's approx. 5.4 MB in size, so dialup users beware!

http://home.comcast.net/~Bawko/Lights/A2DEMO.MPG

Stay tuned for further updates! 

Best wishes,
Bawko

P.S. This project has taken 13 days from concept to completed prototype. Not bad for a flightless bird, eh? 

EDIT: Added video clip.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6**

Looking good!
I'm definitely a fan of locater beacons. So be sure and include one in an upcoming model. 

Much to my dismay and with much burden on my bank account, you're probably going to make me go out and buy an A2 soon... Fricken Chicken! I thought I was going to be able to make it till June when the SF Crees come out. Oh well.


----------



## fnmag (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6***

Cool, the Kroma Ring is about to be realized!


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6**

Greetings!



PhantomPhoton said:


> Looking good!
> I'm definitely a fan of locater beacons. So be sure and include one in an upcoming model.



I'm definitely planning on adding and testing a locator beacon mode before the first units ship - it will probably be a "6-quick-presses-to-activate" function, similar to how "5-quick-presses" activates the strobe and SOS (shared) modes.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Telkin (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6**

Now that I've actually seen it in action I'm very interested. Can't wait for availability. :goodjob:


----------



## Lips (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6***

Nice project!


I'm in for 1


Use *Lithium Ion* here. (Is this OK to use with your project now)


Rechargeable *A2* :thumbsup:


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6**

Greetings!



Lips said:


> Nice project!
> 
> I'm in for 1
> Use *Lithium Ion* here. (Is this OK to use with your project now)
> Rechargeable *A2* :thumbsup:



I am planning on offering a version that is compatible with rechargeable Li-Ion batteries, up to 8.6V maximum. HOWEVER... when using standard lithium primaries with that version, you will experience slightly dimmer LED's and reduced runtime. If that's not a problem for you, I'll have it available at the same time as the normal version - the extra diode has already been incorporated into the PCBoard artwork.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6**

Thanks for the update,



Is there any way to get the single red led to be primary?
I really would like the red to come on first and then the other two white leds.


Benny


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6**

Greetings!



MorpheusT1 said:


> Thanks for the update,
> 
> Is there any way to get the single red led to be primary?
> I really would like the red to come on first and then the other two white leds.
> ...



There really isn't any "Primary" mode like you are thinking. Basically, whatever mode the flashlight was last in, it remembers... and even if you keep the light off for months or remove the batteries, the next time the light comes on it will be in that mode. This works whether you are in red, red/white, strobe, or SOS mode, the flashlight will remember and stay in the last mode used until you give it a "quick press" on the tailcap switch to change modes.

If you prefer red for most uses, just keep it in that mode and don't do a "quick press" on the tailcap switch, unless you need the red/white mode for something... after which you can just "quick press" the tailcap again and next time you turn on the light it will be back in Red mode again.

Let's say you install the LED ring mod. The first time you turn on the flashlight, it is in red or red/white mode. Let's assume that it's in red mode. You can keep it in red mode simply by using it for more than 1 second at a time, and it will never change modes. However, if you give the tailcap switch a quick press (less than 1 second), it will change to red/white mode. You can use it as long as you want in red/white mode until you decide you want to go back to red mode. Another quick press of the tailcap will change it back. Every time you turn off the flashlight, it stores it's current state in the microcontrollers non-volatile memory (which doesn't need battery-power). You could take the batteries out and store the flashlight for literally YEARS, and the next time you put batteries in and turn it on, it will be in the same mode you left it in.

The only difference between Strobe and SOS modes over the normal red or red/white modes is that you need 5 quick presses in a row to activate those modes, and only 1 quick press to activate the other 2 (switching back and forth between them with each quick press). Any time you use either the red mode or the red/white mode for more than 1 second, it resets the 5-quick-press counter that counts up to Strobe/SOS modes. This makes it almost impossible to accidently turn on Strobe or SOS - you really have to be trying to end up in one of those modes, and a quick press will exit either of those modes and return you to red/white mode even if you accidently got to strobe mode somehow.

Now, if you are asking if after Strobe or SOS mode can I return you to red instead of red/white mode? The answer is that I could... but I wouldn't recommend that particular code modification. Basically, my theory is that if you are in trouble by the side of the road and you've turned on Strobe or SOS mode, once you retrieve your flashlight for normal use you will probably want it to be as bright as possible right away - which is why I designed the software to always return to the red/white (all LEDs on) mode after an emergency mode. However, even if you don't want red/white after an emergency Strobe or SOS use, you are only one quick-press away from red-only mode.

Hope all that makes sense... probably too much information. The point is that there really isn't any "primary" mode - whichever mode you are in IS the "primary" mode until you switch to a different mode.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## leukos (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6***

Thanks for the video, that makes the operation very clear! It looks very well thought out and I'm excited about playing with a few rings. The strobe and SOS feature are a nice bonus. However, it looks like the SOS code is too fast by US Coast Guard standards: http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/text/text-idx?c=ecfr&%3C?SID%3E&rgn=div6&view=text&node=46:6.0.1.2.3.8&idno=46
(scroll down to 161.013-7 Signal requirements)


----------



## Lips (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6***

OK nuclear Chicken  


you been working on this for like 12 days.  impressive


Please jump on the M6 rechargeable project :thumbsup: 


You would have it finished before anyone else even started :lolsign:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6**

Thanks for the clarification Bawko 


Cant wait to order some of these.

Benny


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6***

Hello Atomic Chicken,

May I suggest that you change the title to reference post #157 instead of page 6. With my preferences, this thread is only 3 pages long.

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## jph (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6***

Nice video! That thing is cool! :goodjob:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6***

Paypal locked and loaded. This looks real nice....


----------



## AyeMayanor (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6***

Bawko, 

That demo video convinced me. But first I have to buy an A2 and right now there's only one thing holding me back besides money... 

Is there a *protected* rechargeable compatible with the A2 yet? That wiki compatibility chart is gone but from what I can find here it looks like none of AW's cells will work. I'm very interested in the A2 from the many reviews I've read, trying it in person and this awesome mod of yours. 

thanks,
justin


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6**



Lips said:


> OK nuclear Chicken
> 
> 
> you been working on this for like 12 days.  impressive
> ...



Nice. 

- Chris


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6**

Greetings!



leukos said:


> ...However, it looks like the SOS code is too fast by US Coast Guard standards: http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/text/text-idx?c=ecfr&%3C?SID%3E&rgn=div6&view=text&node=46:6.0.1.2.3.8&idno=46
> (scroll down to 161.013-7 Signal requirements)



I'm aware of those requirements, and designed the unit with them in mind.

From 161.013-07:



> S-O-S signal must have a duration of 3 seconds.



I'm reading this to mean that the slower timing given for normal signalling requirements is supersceded by SOS signalling - that they want SOS to be sent faster so it's more likely to be seen?

In any case, checking my code, the SOS signal in the current prototyep is 2.85 seconds long, only 0.15 seconds short of the 3 seconds specified. I will add the extra 0.15 seconds before the final version.

Let me know if I've interpreted the regulation incorrectly.

EDIT: It turns out that I really DID interpret this wrong. I will fix the timing on the final software version, and test thoroughly before shipping any units.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Page 6**

Greetings!



SilverFox said:


> Hello Atomic Chicken,
> 
> May I suggest that you change the title to reference post #157 instead of page 6. With my preferences, this thread is only 3 pages long.
> Thanks.
> Tom



Done. I was not aware that different preferences would change page numbering.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## js (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Bawko,

AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME! :bow: :bow: :bow:

YOU ARE THE MAN!!!

A stunning achievement! I'm beyond impressed!

I definitely want one or more of these, probably one for primaries and one for rechargeables, and probably one normal RED LED ring, and who knows, maybe also a YL/GRN.

This is thrilling! You have really upgraded the A2, even by just offering the *option* to use these rings. Multiple modes, easy activation, easy drop-in mod.

INCREDIBLE! It just doesn't get any better than this.

Did I mention that YOU ARE THE MAN!

PayPal locked and loaded. Please accept my sincere and profound CONGRATULATIONS on your project!


----------



## David_Web (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

I don't like this! Now I have another reason to pick up an A2
Incredibly good job to pull this off in such a short amount of time!
The function seem so incredibly easy to operate.

"The dark period between each S-O-S signal must have a duration of 3 seconds."
I don't see how any of the paragraphs is open for interpretation.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

Greetings!



David_Web said:


> I don't like this! Now I have another reason to pick up an A2 Incredibly good job to pull this off in such a short amount of time!
> The function seem so incredibly easy to operate.
> 
> "The dark period between each S-O-S signal must have a duration of 3 seconds." I don't see how any of the paragraphs is open for interpretation.



You are correct. Re-reading the regulation, I realize where I made the mistake in interpretation. This will be fixed in the final software.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

Greetings!



js said:


> Bawko,
> 
> AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME! :bow: :bow: :bow:
> 
> ...



Thank you, js. Coming from you, that means a LOT to me. Seriously.
In thanks for writing your truly awesome post on "The Surefire A2 - more than a set of numbers", I'm planning on sending you (free of charge) the 2nd unit ever produced - so you can run it through it's paces and maybe give feedback or functional review. I'll let you know when I get to that point, to exchange mailing addresses.

Now, if I could only get the woman in your Avatar to also realize that I AM THE MAN... what a wonderful world it would be! A 2-stage A2 and Kate... I'd have all that I need. Actually, nevermind the A2 - just the Kate would do! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## cnjl3 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

After eyeballin' the video - I want one!


----------



## BobVA (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

You've taken poultry-based engineering to a new level! Paypal ready!

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## js (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*



Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be _honored_ to put one of your 2-stage LED rings through its paces, and pledge to make detailed reports and posts, complete with pictures. (BTW, the A2 already is a two-stage light, right? This is really making the A2 a *three*+ stage light, but I get what you mean in any case).

Ah, yes, Kate. What a woman! I just watched an adaptation of Jane Austen's "Emma" with Kate playing Emma. Best movie version of the book I have yet seen. Kate, besides being painfuly beautiful, is also a first-rate actress. She's in a new movie that's out now, too: "Vacancy."


----------



## Dan_GSR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

just when i thought the A2 was perfect

looks very nice, i want one


----------



## fnmag (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Well, I'm anxiously awaiting the unveiling of the new Kroma Rings, but that pales in comparison to the unveiling of Kate! Yee Haa!


----------



## bwaites (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Wow.

I'll want a couple, but what combo?

Bill


----------



## RCatR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

Name suggestion:
K-Ring


----------



## Zman (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

other names
AER --Atomic Enhancement Ring
AIR-- Atomic Improvement Ring
BAWKO- Best Aviator Wing(Ring) Kontrol Out
or best atomic wing kontrol out there
best atomic wing kontrol online

BAWK module--Better Aviator with Kontrol


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Greetings!

Ok... the naming contest is over. My favorite entry is:

Aviatrix

Submitted by: Lmtfi

Lmtfi - you've won yourself a free Aviatrix.. send me a PM when I announce the availability of production units for sale and I'll send it your way! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## leukos (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

We are living in great times as flashaholics! :rock:


----------



## cbdudley (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

What's the latest on availability of these? I'm ready for one - no more angry blue spots!


----------



## gregflier (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

I am very interested in these. 


My preferred configuration would be 1 dim white (resistored?) and 2 bright white LED's set up for rechargeables.

I have been on the fence about buying an A2 for a while and this has pushed me over the edge. 

I am under to impression that the incan bulb and electronics of the A2 work fine with 8.4 volts, but the LED’s are way overdriven. With AC’s module everything will be happy with rechargeables.


I am in the process of trying to figure out if All A2's have the same tube size or if I need to buy and old one to run rechargeables as with some other Surefire’s.

I have done a lot of searching and haven't come up with anything definitive. Can anyone provide info on A2's and rechargables?? It would be greatly appreciated.

I was saving up my $$ to buy the new [email protected] 120, but I figure I’ll be able to save up more by the time they are available.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Lmtfi (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***



Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Ok... the naming contest is over. My favorite entry is:
> 
> ...




Wow - woohoo! Thanks very much! Do I have the perfect HA-Black host for this!


----------



## cbdudley (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*



Atomic_Chicken said:


> Ok... the naming contest is over. My favorite entry is: Aviatrix



Hey A.C.,

Does that mean if you create a similar product for the Dominator that it will be called the "Dominatrix"?


----------



## js (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***



gregflier said:


> I am very interested in these.
> 
> 
> My preferred configuration would be 1 dim white (resistored?) and 2 bright white LED's set up for rechargeables.
> ...



I'm not 100 percent sure, but I'm fairly confident that all the A2's have the same i.d. for the battery space.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

Greetings!



cbdudley said:


> Hey A.C.,
> Does that mean if you create a similar product for the Dominator that it will be called the "Dominatrix"?



Niiiiiice!!!! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## clipse (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Well, I sold my A2 a while ago. (still regretting it) but I'll deffinately be in for one(for when I get another A2).


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

Greetings!



cbdudley said:


> What's the latest on availability of these? I'm ready for one - no more angry blue spots!



My current plan is to have these available for sale no later than the end of next week (April 13). I should be able to easily make that schedule if nothing goes wrong with parts suppliers or production at the PCBoard manufacturing plant.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Codeman (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

Woo-hoo!


----------



## seery (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Just ordered two more A2's from Steven...I'm ready! :naughty:


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

So, will there be other colour led than the red?


----------



## FireFighter05 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Who has the best price for the A2? I definately want one for this mod.


----------



## tussery (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*



FireFighter05 said:


> Who has the best price for the A2? I definately want one for this mod.


If he still has them in stock Steven of www.tacticalsupply.com has a 30% discount to clear out his stock discount code is CPF30.


----------



## lightplay22 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

As much as I like my A2's, I just can't hardly wait to possess an ATOMIC A2!!

You talk about "da bomb", this is it for sure. Yep, I'll buy it! GREAT JOB!


----------



## russtang (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

I'm not an A2 lover, but AC has done an excellent job with these.

I hope you exercise your skills on other LED projects in the future.

:goodjob:


----------



## AyeMayanor (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

I thought I'd wait a while before getting an A2 but Steven's closeout sale made up my mind fast. So now I am ready for an Aviatrix 

Looking forward to them going on sale next week!


----------



## naloxone (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

tagged for later, I'm definitely going to want one of these.


----------



## Lichtschalter (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Wow, finally managed to register after some desperate attempts.

After js's famous thread brought me to buying an A2 as my first quality light, this is exactly what I've been looking for. :goodjob: 

Paypal ready!


----------



## JJH (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

This is just too cool to not get one. I am in for a red/wh-wh or a wh/wh-wh. I want a very low level mode for my A2 at my night table. I am curious about use with rechargeables. I was under the impression that they were not an option with the A2. Has this changed with the new Aviatrix rings?
I am most impressed with the way this is going:goodjob: :goodjob: :goodjob: 
JJH


----------



## js (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

OK. I know that the LED ring itself, Bawko's product, is the "Aviatrix".

But, that still leaves open the most important question of all:

*HOW WILL WE DESIGNATE AN A2 EQUIPPED WITH ONE OF THESE AVIATRIX RINGS?*

We can call it whatever we want, without thinking about trademarks and patents and all that; it's just going to be for CPF use, so that's a non-issue.

Some examples of similar designations would include:

1. The E2e+ to designate TIN's modding of the E2 to accept a P61 lamp.
2. The M6-R to designated an M6 with one of my packs in it, or the pack itself.
3. The mini-Ultra to designate a SL Stinger with a 5 cell pack running the Ultra Stinger lamp.
4. The MC60 to designate a MagCharger running the 1160 lamp.
5. The X-LOLA to designate the MN15 as an extra low output lamp option for the M6.

and so on.

So, how will we talk about an Atomic A2 in our threads. The inevitable threads like "*&%^&&**(*!!!! I'm just so PUMPED about my Atomic A2"

or

"My A2 Aviatrix ROCKS!!!!!!"

or

"My A2+ is the cat's meow!!!!"

or

"The A2^2: more than twice the light!"

and so on.

Personally, I'm leaning towards the *Atomic A2*, but the *A2+* also has a nice ring to it.

Thoughts, anyone? Aviatrix A2 or A2 aviatrix or maybe the Av2?

Plus, we can do the usual designating of the color of the LED's after the main designation, like we do with normal A2's, eg. A2-WH or A2-YG and so on. But in this case, we would simply list all the LED colors from most dominate (i.e. two of them) to least, or in the order they turn on.

So, for example:

Atomic A2-WH-YG would indicate an A2 with an Aviatrix with two WH LED's and one Yellow-Green LED.

OK. Chime in here people, and keep in mind that this sort of thing take on a life of its' own, so Atomic Chicken doesn't have any more say than the rest of us! :nana:


----------



## ScooterBug (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

man now i am confused.  i like A2+ i can't wait till these are ready.


----------



## carrot (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

A2+WH-RD?

Whatever the designation... I think I need another A2 for this!


----------



## Bogie (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*



js said:


> OK. I know that the LED ring itself, Bawko's product, is the "Aviatrix".
> 
> But, that still leaves open the most important question of all:
> 
> *HOW WILL WE DESIGNATE AN A2 EQUIPPED WITH ONE OF THESE AVIATRIX RINGS?*




I say either the A² or the A-A2 (Atomic A2), A-A²


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

Greetings!



js said:


> OK. I know that the LED ring itself, Bawko's product, is the "Aviatrix".
> 
> But, that still leaves open the most important question of all:
> 
> ...



I know I don't have any more say than anyone else here on this topic, but I'd like to throw in my suggestion. Since the A2 mod name I've chosen is the "Aviatrix", and due to the fact that aviators and aviatrixes fly in planes, it makes sense to name the A2 containing the Aviatrix mod after a plane. Since the world's most famous aviatrix of all is Amelia Earhart, and her plane was a Lockheed 10E Electra, I'd suggest *"Electra"* as the modded light's name.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## AyeMayanor (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Atomic A2 has a nice ring to it. Or just _The _Atomic. 

Electra doesn't fit for me, but that could be because I'm thinking Carmen Electra.


----------



## luigi (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

I'm in for one, this is awesome!

Luigi


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*



Atomic_Chicken said:


> I know I don't have any more say than anyone else here on this topic, but I'd like to throw in my suggestion. Since the A2 mod name I've chosen is the "Aviatrix", and due to the fact that aviators and aviatrixes fly in planes, it makes sense to name the A2 containing the Aviatrix mod after a plane. Since the world's most famous aviatrix of all is Amelia Earhart, and her plane was a Lockheed 10E Electra, I'd suggest *"Electra"* as the modded light's name.


Nice, and even a noble, sentiment, but I thought it was obvious an Aviatrix'ed Aviator would be an "*A2 Aviatrix*."

And I assume it still needs to start with an *A*, so maybe you stumbled on something with "Amelia." The *A2 Amelia*?


----------



## dyyys1 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

AC A2?


----------



## cnjl3 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

My vote is for 'Atomic A2' - it has a nice ring to it!


----------



## iced_theater (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

I just bought an A2 from Tactical Supply. He said I got the last one in white, but that's because he found it and it was an open box one.

I am thinking about the ring, but price is definitely going to decide that.


----------



## leukos (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

How about this one:

"Atomic Chicken's Red LED + 2 White LED's 2-Stage, Strobe, and SOS Aftermarket LED Ring for Surefire Aviator 2 Flashlights named Aviatrix that is sometimes called Electra"


----------



## Lichtschalter (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

What about "Atomic's Bomb" or the "Kromaviator"?


----------



## lys_og_varme (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

How many Lumens will the new LED rings have? 
(ie. the red one..)


----------



## Katdaddy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*



Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Are we still on track for the 13th? Do I need to stay on line all weekend to make sure I don't miss this historical offering?


----------



## js (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*



Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was sort of joking about that "no more say" bit. Sort of.

The thing is that designations will really take on a life of their own, because when the right one is found, everyone will just start using it spontaneously. It will fit. It will make sense.

I love the idea of the "Electra" but it won't stick because the designator needs to stay close to the original (ie. to "A2"), and because it is too long, and because very few people would know what you were talking about (at least initially).

"Atomic A2" might stick, but even that is too many extra characters, really. I mean, haven't you noticed how widespread abreviations are on the internet. Like "LOL" and "IIRC" and "YMMV" and so on?

That's why "MC60" and "Tiger11" and "M6-R" all stuck.

We can influence things at this early stage, to be sure, but we can't make a name like "Electra" stick, I don't think. Maybe, but I wouldn't bet on it.

It will probably end up being something like "Atomic A2" or "AA2" or "A2+". Although, the more I see it, the less I like "A2+" And the more I think about it, the more I think "AA2" (short for "Atomic A2") will end up being it.


----------



## NotRegulated (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*



js said:


> OK. I know that the LED ring itself, Bawko's product, is the "Aviatrix".
> 
> But, that still leaves open the most important question of all:
> 
> ...


----------



## Katdaddy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*



NotRegulated said:


> js said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I know that the LED ring itself, Bawko's product, is the "Aviatrix".
> ...


----------



## cbdudley (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Hey Nuclear Fowl,

You've been awfully quiet lately. How about an update on pricing and expected shipping date?


----------



## luigi (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Maybe
A²viatrix


----------



## JJH (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

How about Electra A3 Aviatrix since it has 3 levels instead of the common Surefire A2 Aviator having 2 levels---or just the A3 for short-


----------



## js (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

JJH,

For SureFire lights, that number after the letter is the number of CELLS. So an A3, with three cells, was actually talked about in another thread. IIRC, SF had a picture of a prototype? Or maybe someone photoshoped one from an M3 body?

In any case, "A3" would suggest to everyone that it was a 3 cell light.


----------



## B737Driver (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Like I said in post #120, I like *Ac2-XX-XX.* It's simple and short. :thumbsup:


----------



## js (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Ac2 is good. That works. I think that's maybe my favorite so far. I like it because you can read it as Atomic Chicken A2, but it's also quite close to "A2" and uses a lot lesser characters than Atomic A2. And "AA2" has the draw back of making you think of a AA battery.


----------



## dyyys1 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*



luigi said:


> Maybe
> A²viatrix



A bit hard to type, don't you think?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

Greetings!



cbdudley said:


> Hey Nuclear Fowl,
> 
> You've been awfully quiet lately. How about an update on pricing and expected shipping date?



Expect an announcement this evening or tomorrow afternoon! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Alteran (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

I'm not sure how the A2 head opens up, so I'm wondering how we would put this in? Darn it AC, you might just make me get an A2! Even if I get one on the B/S/T, it'll cost the same as stock with this... Ooh, this really is a disease! :help:


----------



## cd-card-biz (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*



Alteran said:


> I'm not sure how the A2 head opens up, so I'm wondering how we would put this in?



+1 on this. I don't want to screw up my new A2, as would be my style. 

Could someone explain how to access the A2 led as a "warm up" until AC's big announcement?

I'm developing a facial tic in anticipation of the opportunity to spend yet more money on my lights....


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Easy, unscrew head, remove bulb. Unscrew the 3 screws with a tiny screw driver. Remove led ring. 

So easy a caveman could do it.


----------



## cbdudley (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

The A2 head simply unscrews from the body. Once the head is off, pull out the incandescent bulb revealing three very small phillips-head screws. After these are removed, turn the head upside down and the circuit board will simply drop out. 

The entire process of changing out the LEDs takes two minutes or less.


----------



## mahoney (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

The circuit board does not always drop out, sometimes it needs some pulling with tweezers/pliers. The LEDs can be a snug fit in their holes, so be sure to pull evenly and not tip the ring too much


----------



## Pyle-IT (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

 Ill take it!! oops Just getting a head start


----------



## Alteran (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Any soldering required?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

Greetings!



Alteran said:


> Any soldering required?



None at all. Just a drop-in replacement ring.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## hktome (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

I would suggest the new title: "A2A" 2 batteries 1 st mod, hence the second A


----------



## GreySave (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Would someone please be so kind as to explain how the PayPal transaction works? I can't be the only one who has used it to pay a more "normal" business, but have never used it to pay an individual as is done here at CPF. (Also getting prepared for the Grand Opening!)


----------



## AyeMayanor (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

To pay an individual with Paypal, you log on to you paypal account and click the "Send Money" tab. 

Then you just enter the person's email address and the amount and so on.


----------



## Katdaddy (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Must...........be............patient:hairpull: :hairpull:


----------



## JJH (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***



js said:


> JJH,
> 
> For SureFire lights, that number after the letter is the number of CELLS.
> 
> ...


----------



## js (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

JJH,

Good point about the L4, L5 and L7 designators. Hadn't thought of that.

Still, though, while I get why you like "A3", I still think it would be confusing to people given that an "A3", 3 x 123 version of an "A2" has already been discussed in more than one thread.

But . . . it's all good. I'd be fine with "A3" if that is what evolves from this mod. As long as we all understand each other.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Truthfully, the nomenclature for mods that make the most sense incorporate the name of the light and then the mod, ie; M6-R, Mag85, Mag625, Tiger11, Tiger85, Tiger-R, etc.

That would make this the A2-Aviatrix or A2-A in my book!

Bill


----------



## RCatR (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

Any chance or this being offered in kit form?

I wouldn't mind soldering my own together; or being able to use the brains in other lights without haveing to desolder the ring.


----------



## Phredd (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #1*

How about just 'A+', because this light just can't get any better.

Phredd


----------



## js (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***



bwaites said:


> Truthfully, the nomencalture for mods that make the most sense incorporate the name of the light and then the mod, ie; M6-R, Mag85, Mag625, Tiger11, Tiger85, Tiger-R, etc.
> 
> That would make this the A2-Aviatrix or A2-A in my book!
> 
> Bill



A2-A. Yes. I *LIKE* it. Nice work, Bill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is my new, new favorite designator. And the extra "A" stands for "Aviatrix", so this honors AC's choice for the name of the uC-ring he has developed, and also shortens the designation for ease of use in posts. Nice.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - First A2 Modded! - See Post #157***

Greetings!

OK... as promised, here is the much awaited announcement!

10 days have passed since the first A2 mod (Post #157). Since that time, I've been working on the project almost full-time, testing the mod and preparing for the product's introduction. Although I haven't made many posts on this thread recently, the amount of work behind the scenes has been almost overwhelming. Here is what has been accomplished:

#1 - A name for the product has been chosen: The Aviatrix
#2 - New CAD artwork for the Aviatrix has been generated, with several improvements
#3 - Sources for all parts (except YG LEDs) have been identified, parts lists created
#4 - Code cleanup and documentation has been completed for the 2-stage version
#5 - Product planning for other versions has been outlined, code has been started
#6 - Extensive (read: MASSIVE) testing of the first prototype has been completed
#7 - A new batch of circuit boards has been ordered from the production plant

So, you see... I've been a VERY busy chicken in the last 10 days!

I want to make certain that once I start selling these mods, there will be no failures or dissatisfied customers. For that reason, I've EDC'ed the modified A2 since it was completed. I've used it at every possible opportunity, including several times when I didn't really NEED a flashlight, but wanted to "whip it out" anyway just to have an excuse to put it through more use. I've dropped the flashlight containing the mod, three times intentionally (onto linoleum flooring, so as not to ruin the A2's finish). I've placed the A2 in my freezer for 1 hour (inside of a ziplock plastic baggie to avoid condensation) twice, and taken it out to try it immediately before it had a chance to warm up again. I've placed the A2 in my toaster oven on "Low" for 10 minutes until it was too hot to touch (I'm estimating probably 150 degrees!) and turned it on/off and changed modes with an oven mitt. I've showered with it, I've navigated dark hallways at night with it, and I've dunked it in 1 foot of water and left it for 2 hours while it was on. I've burned through 2 brand-new sets of batteries doing the testing, most of which was LED-only use. I've loaned the light to my girlfriend for a day's use, telling her to use it at every opportunity and to NOT be gentle with it. I've done everything I could think of short of underground nuclear tests - and it's passed all tests with two flying colors (red and white)!

At this point, I'm 100% confident in the design - both in terms of functionality and reliability. I feel that the Aviatrix adds enough functionality to the A2 that it's almost like having a completely new flashlight... the low mode is so useful that I haven't even touched my keychain LED lights since I installed the mod!

With this in mind, I ordered a new set of PCBoards from the circuit board manufacturing plant yesterday. I will have new boards in-hand on Tues. or Wed. of next week, and plan on shipping them to whoever wants to buy them within 7-14 days following that. The first production run will be for 30 microprocessor model Aviatrix rings, and 12 drop-in LED rings with no logic. Five of the 30 processor models are already either destined for testing, or already promised for various reasons. That leaves 25 for immediate sale. After a VERY brief rest to evaluate the performance of the first 25 in the field, full-scale production will be commenced to build as many units as there is a demand for!

On Tues. or Wed. of next week, I will be posting a new thread on the Aviatrix. I will be outlining all the various options (LED colors, modes, etc.), pricing, details on warranty and shipping, and I should have a basic installation/users manual completed in Adobe Acrobat form ready to download. I will also post on this thread a link to the new thread once it's posted.

Everybody - THANK YOU for your overwhelming interest and support for this project. You have helped motivate me to complete this development in record time, and push through the thousands of mundane details associated with completing a project of this magnitude.

Stay tuned - exciting Aviatrix mods are almost in your hands!

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## js (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

Bawko,

Most excellent! Your work is much appreciated!

Regarding #3, no luck on my end for YG LED source. Sorry! Try those suggestions I mentioned during our phone conversation.


----------



## AyeMayanor (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## Katdaddy (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

 I thought we were going to get to order something today! I am EXCITED about this new toy. I'm worse than a kid on Christmas Eve. Eagerly awaiting your next update.


----------



## leukos (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

Bawko, again another :goodjob:


----------



## benighted (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

I've been gone for a month in Alaska and Wow! You used my A2 to make the first prototype? How awesome is that! 
Let me know if you ever decide to get rid of it


----------



## Lichtschalter (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

Bawko,

thanks a lot for this extensive update. 

Seeing all the effort, energy and love you put into this project, I can't wait to put my name on the list for an Aviatrix! :wow:


----------



## FireFighter05 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #25*



Lichtschalter said:


> I can't wait to put my name on the list for an Aviatrix! :wow:



+1 to that. Is there a waiting list??
Dave


----------



## quokked (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

Paypal locked and loaded


----------



## sims2k (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

I want the Aviatrix too.


----------



## Katdaddy (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***



sims2k said:


> I want the Aviatrix too.


 
I wonder if there is anybody who doesn't want one??? :huh: I know I can't wait!!!


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

Greetings!

Quick project update: I picked up the new circuit boards from the PCBoard manufacturing plant this afternoon. They look fantastic! I've built up one of the LED-only rings, and test-fitted it. Perfect. I'm going to build up one of the microprocessor-based boards later this evening, and if everything goes well (which I'm not doubting in the least!) then I'll be announcing the availability tomorrow of the Aviatrix mods for sale! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## tussery (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

Cool I didn't see what colors you can get but from what I saw the Yellow Green isn't an option at this point. Will you post all colors available tomorrow?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #25*

Greetings!



tussery said:


> Cool I didn't see what colors you can get but from what I saw the Yellow Green isn't an option at this point. Will you post all colors available tomorrow?



I have THC3 LED's in Red, White, Green, Blue, UV, and Yellow. I also have found a potential source for Y/G LEDs - I'm just waiting for samples and pricing.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

Awesome!!

- Chris


----------



## Boltgun (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

tag for future updates

Boltgun


----------



## 2swift (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

I have been lurking around here long enough. This outstanding work has put me over the edge. You truly have a gifted talent. Count me in for one.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #25*

Quick question, might be answered with tomorrow's post...
What wavelength UV LED's are they? I don't know THC3s very well other than they're :rock::rock: ... can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #25*

Greetings!



PhantomPhoton said:


> Quick question, might be answered with tomorrow's post...
> What wavelength UV LED's are they? I don't know THC3s very well other than they're :rock::rock: ... can anyone enlighten me?



The UV LED is 395nm center wavelength.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## JJH (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

This is getting exciting and I definitely want an Aviatrix. Paypal is ready!
I have an A2 with white led's and I do not care for the blue tint.
Sooo my question is, do I want one red led with 2 whites or all whites. I want a very low level for the dead of night to see the clock or can or whatever and then a nice smooth white 3 led beam for general purpose. Will the one red led noticeably tint the beam when all 3 are lit? And which makes a better 1 led light for total darkness - red or white?
Thanks,
JJ
(p.s. wouldn't the designation A2A be confused with the regular A2 Aviator)


----------



## luigi (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

I emptied my popcorn stock this week waiting for the sales thread 

I really loved the video about the Ring modes and features it is really useful, simple and powerful.

I'm a little concerned about stories of people breaking the A2 lamp when trying to change the bulb, this is not a problem if you are changing a blown lamp but in order to install the ring I want to make sure my lamp does not suffer.

AtomicChicken: I guess you have done the procedure many times, any tips, or pictures that can help?
I think a video with instructions to install the LED ring will be really really welcomed.

Luigi


----------



## Lichtschalter (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

+1 on that.

I've never taken my A2 apart so far and I don't want to blow the bulb.


----------



## Katdaddy (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

My .02

Stock model name- A2 Aviator
New improved model- A2 Aviatrix

Simple and to the point. Everybody will recognize what you have.


----------



## NotRegulated (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

Where will the sales thread be on CPF be announced? Here in the General Flashlight forum?


----------



## Lichtschalter (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

I'm sure AC will add a post in this topic to direct us to the sales thread.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #25*

Greetings!



Lichtschalter said:


> I'm sure AC will add a post in this topic to direct us to the sales thread.



Indeed I will! I'm planning on tomorrow (Friday) for the big unveiling... just a few more minor tasks to complete before the announcement! 

Minor update: I completed several minor code updates and testing today, including the addition of a locator beacon mode, and adjustment of the emergency SOS mode timing to conform with USCG standards for signalling. I've spent the last 3 hours trying to break the new code enhancements, with no luck! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## bwaites (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

Bawko,

Do you sleep? Your last few posts are always in the freaking middle of the night:

12:41AM, 3:12AM, etc!!

I'm looking forward to todays announcement!

Bill


----------



## dyyys1 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #25*



bwaites said:


> Bawko,
> 
> Do you sleep? Your last few posts are always in the freaking middle of the night:
> 
> ...



If AC is in the pacific time zone then that would make sense.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

I'm in the Pacific Time zone!!

I'm pretty sure he's in California, so he's been posting LATE!

Bill


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #25*

Greetings!



bwaites said:


> Bawko,
> Do you sleep? Your last few posts are always in the freaking middle of the night:
> 12:41AM, 3:12AM, etc!!
> I'm looking forward to todays announcement!
> Bill



Bill, I have an overactive mind and find it very hard to sleep... I get up in the middle of the night quite often because I'm tired of just lying there wide awake.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## bwaites (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

Just funny to see someone more of a night owl than me!!

Bill


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***

Greetings!

As promised, here is the announcement:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162090

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## greenLED (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? **UPDATE - Project Update! - See Post #253***



bwaites said:


> Just funny to see someone more of a night owl than me!!
> 
> Bill


I thought he was a chicken/rooster?


----------



## DM51 (Apr 26, 2007)

Atomic_Chicken said:


> Thank you, js. Now, if I could only get the woman in your Avatar…


Huh? Woman? Looks like Michael Jackson to me.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Apr 26, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Huh? Woman? Looks like Michael Jackson to me.


Hm. I wanted to rush to defend Kate's honor, but after a second look I'll have to admit that shot isn't as flattering as it could be. His previous one looked nicer. I wish you hadn't pointed that out and created the association in my mind, now I'll be wishing for him to change it back every time I see it. This might be slightly off-topic though...


----------



## js (Apr 26, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Huh? Woman? Looks like Michael Jackson to me.



Damn! You've ruined that pic for me now! I'll change it right now and never rotate it in ever again.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 26, 2007)

No.

I just want brighter and whiter LEDs. I don't want a dimmer setting, nor I want a more complicate use interface. The A2 is perfect as it is.


----------



## Praxis (Apr 26, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> No.
> 
> I just want brighter and whiter LEDs. I don't want a dimmer setting, nor I want a more complicate use interface. The A2 is perfect as it is.




There's always room for improvement if you ask me. I can't wait to get my ring and upgrade my A2. As for complexity, if you can handle a TV remote, you should be able to handle the Aviatrix.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 26, 2007)

js said:


> Damn! You've ruined that pic for me now! I'll change it right now and never rotate it in ever again.



Don't listen to him, Jim. Anyone that can mistake Kate Beckinsale for MJ doesn't have enough light to see what their looking at! j/k


----------



## SaturnNyne (Apr 26, 2007)

js said:


> Damn! You've ruined that pic for me now! I'll change it right now and never rotate it in ever again.


Much better, thanks Jim! I can once more be glad to come across one of your posts.



Codeman said:


> Don't listen to him, Jim. Anyone that can mistake Kate Beckinsale for MJ doesn't have enough light to see what their looking at! j/k


Very true, though the angle in the previous one made it just close enough to the truth to be a little disturbing once pointed out.

I had a question about the aviatrix that I wanted to ask a few days ago, I wish I could remember it now so I could at least pretend to have an on topic post here... Oh yeah!

I don't think this has been made clear, when an A2 Aviatrix is on high (xenon), does it automatically turn on all LEDs so you have a fairly bright backup light source still running if something happens to the lamp? Or does it only run the single led if that's what you had selected before going to high?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 26, 2007)

Greetings!



SaturnNyne said:


> ...I had a question about the aviatrix that I wanted to ask a few days ago, I wish I could remember it now so I could at least pretend to have an on topic post here... Oh yeah!
> 
> I don't think this has been made clear, when an A2 Aviatrix is on high (xenon), does it automatically turn on all LEDs so you have a fairly bright backup light source still running if something happens to the lamp? Or does it only run the single led if that's what you had selected before going to high?



Stay on topic? On an internet forum? You've GOT to be kidding! 

In answer to your question: the Aviatrix works just like a normal A2 ring in that the LED's stay on when the Xenon bulb is turned on. Even if you are in a special mode (Strobe, SOS, etc.) the Aviatrix LEDs keep doing whatever they are set to do when the incandescent bulb lights up. This is one of the great things about the Aviator design - if your bulb blows for some reason you still have a backup light source from the LEDs.

If you're asking if the Aviatrix automatically turns on ALL of the LEDs when you go into incandescent mode, the answer is no... it really has no way of telling whether or not the incandescent bulb is on - it just sees the voltage from the batteries when you press the tailcap into the first position, and that voltage remains fairly constant even when you kick in the incandescent. Basically, whatever mode the Aviatrix is currently in remains when the incandescent is turned on, and remains after the incandescent is turned back off again. However, if your bulb does blow and you're in the "low" mode on the aviatrix, you can get all the LEDs on in about 1-2 seconds, by twisting the tailcap off, giving it a quick press, then holding the tailcap button or twisting the tailcap on again if you want constant light.

Great question - you're the first to ask it!

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## DM51 (Apr 27, 2007)

That means with the 1xUV/2xWhite option for the Aviatrix, the white & incan can be used with or without the single UV LED on. Excellent - that confirms my choice of this option.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 27, 2007)

Greetings!



DM51 said:


> That means with the 1xUV/2xWhite option for the Aviatrix, the white & incan can be used with or without the single UV LED on. Excellent - that confirms my choice of this option.



Actually... you have it backwards. With the current Aviatix 2-Stage, the "low" (single) LED is always on, and the other two are switched on or off depending on the mode setting, or flashed on/off during Strobe/SOS/Beacon.

However... I am working on a "1 or 2 or 1+2" option Aviatrix (which I'm going to call the "3-Stage" for EXACTLY the sort of thing you're talking about! In fact, the first implementation that I'm going to test will be a 1-UV/2-White version exactly like you're describing... with either the UV or the White LEDs on (or maybe both on at the same time!) depending on the mode selected.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## DM51 (Apr 27, 2007)

There seems no end to your ingenuity! I would like to register my interest in this particular configuration (1xUV/2xWh) as a 3-stage, and I’ll post to this effect in the announcement thread.

At some stage (when you have time) would it be an idea to have a consolidated order page (maybe by a continuous update of post #1 of your announcement thread) giving all options and prices, including shipping costs etc?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Apr 30, 2007)

Greetings!



DM51 said:


> There seems no end to your ingenuity! I would like to register my interest in this particular configuration (1xUV/2xWh) as a 3-stage, and I’ll post to this effect in the announcement thread.
> 
> At some stage (when you have time) would it be an idea to have a consolidated order page (maybe by a continuous update of post #1 of your announcement thread) giving all options and prices, including shipping costs etc?



I am eventually going to turn the main "Aviatrix" thread into exactly what you are describing, but I need to finish up the first (25 piece) production run first. Expect a new "main page" on the Aviatrix thread sometime early next week!

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## js (May 4, 2007)

OK.

I got my package from Bawko today, but only just before I had to run out the door to get to work on time. So I won't have any reports until tomorrow sometime. Still, I just wanted to post that I got my package. Thanks, Bawko! You rock!


----------

